# Trivia 8/8



## luckytrim (Aug 8, 2019)

trivia 8/8
DID YOU KNOW...
Three U.S. presidents—Barack Obama, Bill Clinton, and Jimmy  Carter—have won
Grammys

1. Ralph Wiley discovered polyvinylidene chloride. What is the  product made 
from it generally called in North America?
  a. – Glad Freezer Bags
  b. – Tupperware
  c. – Bubble Wrap
  d. – Cling Wrap ( Saran Wrap)

2. What’s the word for : a spiritual truth conveyed as a story  or figurative 
expression ?
3. We've heard the term, but what does 20/20 or 6/6 vision  actually mean?
4. What is the name for the vestigial claw found on the front  leg of most 
dogs?
5. Baltra, Bartolome, Genovesa, Espanola, Fernandina and  Isabela are some of 
the islands forming which archipelago ?
  a. - Canary Islands
  b. - Bahamas
  c. - Galapagos Islands
  d. - Greater Antilles
6. Where exactly were those Eagles standing when they saw the  girl in the 
flatbed Ford ?
7. An offshoot of the art form of graffiti, the term  "groutfiti" applies specifically to 
graffiti on .... what ?
8. Christine, Raoul, and Carlotta are characters in what  Broadway Musical ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Mary Lee, wife of General Robert E. Lee, was a  great-granddaughter of
Martha Washington, wife of George Washington.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. – d
2. Parable
3.  Average vision at 20 feet or 6 meters
4. Dewclaw
5. - c
6.  On a corner in Winslow, Arizona
7. Bathroom walls
8. 'The Phantom of the Opera'

TRUTH !!
Mary Anna Custis Lee was the only surviving child of George  Washington Parke
Custis, George Washington's step-grandson and adopted son and  founder of
Arlington House, and Mary Lee Fitzhugh Custis, daughter of  William Fitzhugh
and Ann Bolling Randolph Fitzhugh. Her godmother, Mary  Randolph, the first
person recorded buried at Arlington, wrote an early book on  housekeeping and
cooking. Lee's birth year is usually given as 1808, but it  appears in the
Custis family Bible and in records kept by her mother as 1807,  and is also
referred to in a letter her mother wrote in the autumn of  1807. She was born
at Annefield in Clarke County, Virginia when her mother's  coach stopped
there during a journey. She was well educated, having learned  both Latin and
Greek.


----------

